# Support Groups in Surrey/London??



## 19439

I know there is quiet a few people on here from london but i was just wondering if anyone knew of any support groups in the Surrey/London area? If you do then please let me know, would be good to meet other IBS suffers in real life. As i know meetin lots of ppl on here as helped me get through so many things, so maybe meetin ppl in real life will help me a lot more with my IBS and dealing with it.Thanks for your help guys n gals hehe.


----------



## ibsstress

Hi

I am setting up a support group in Leatherhead, Surrey starting on the 2nd June 2014. Please email [email protected] or visit www.ibsstress.com

See you there


----------



## Anna Cox

Hi Guys,

I've set up support groups in London and Brighton, you can join it at:

http://www.meetup.co...-Meetup-London/

http://www.meetup.com/IBS-Meetup-Brighton/

Anyone in other locations interested in being part of a support group, please join my facebook group and let me know your location so that I can help you set one up or let you know when one starts in your area:

https://www.facebook.com/groups/IBSsupportgroupsUK/

Also, if anyone has already started a group, I'd love to be in touch with you...

All the best,

Anna x


----------



## kittykat83

Hi there, are there any groups currently running in Surrey

Kat x


----------

